# Not diagnosed yet. Need help from people with experience



## fencer164 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello everyone,

First time on here and am need of help. About a month ago I caught a flu with fever, cough, and diarrhea. Everything went away except for the bowel movements. 32 days later I am still having issues. I used to go three times a day like clockwork but now my body wakes me up at 4-5am to go to the bathroom 3-4 times. At first it's regular and then each BM it gets softer. The last one usually has mucus in it and some days I get attacks in the morning/early afternoon of needing to go to the restroom just to pass small amounts of clear mucus. By the mid afternoon/ evening everything calms down and I don't have any issues. I usually have back pain in my middle left side and in the front pain below my belly button on my left side. I notice since I work at a desk I have a knack for leaning forward and the pain starts, but when I lean back or stand up it goes away. I have had a CT scan and nothing out of the ordinary has shown up. I have no stomach issues when eating. I went to see a GI and she has placed me on a low Fodmap diet. I usually just have been eating per day potatoes, rice, strawberries, bananas, gluten free breads and snacks, chicken, almond milk, and spinach. My GI is puzzled to what is going on and she thinks it could possibly be Post Infectious IBS. She also did not rule out colitis and chrones disease. I will be having a colonoscopy on the 12th. During this time my anxiety has flared up with panic attacks and just constant worrying about this. I had not had issues for 2 years with my anxiety and now I have been placed back on 50mg of Zoloft per day. I also take align, 2000IU of vitamin D a day, and 2.5 MG of amlodipine for my blood pressure. They have tested me for C-diff, fungus, parasites, and a few other stool tests which have come up negative/normal. My Iron is slightly lower than it should be for a male. ALT level was a little high but coming down. Negative for celiac. All the following tests were normal: B9, B12, Alpha A1, Ceruloplasmin, Ferritin, ALT, AST, TB, CBC, Electrolytes, BUN, White blood cell.

I am hoping someone out there can give advice. I really am lost in this limbo world of not knowing what is going on. Are these symptoms close to any of the things my GI Doc thinks it might be? Are the crampings muscular or intestinal (My GI thinks it may be muscular)? Any other blood/fecal tests I should request? Any tips on food to eat? Supplements?


----------



## hihi28 (Feb 2, 2018)

It does sound a bit like ibs but also sounds like an infection. I had IBS D for a while which turned into IBS C eventually. During that period I had a similar situation with the bms but never that it woke me up from sleep to drag me to the toilet, this is the part that sounds like an infection to me.

on the pain on your lower left side, i´ve had many tests done, no colonoscopy but so far there´s nothing wrong with me, during flare ups you are more likely to feel pain there because that´s where the colon is, they say us IBS sufferers have some kind of hyper sensitivity to those pains in the colon and intestines. have you had H pylori test as well? blood in stool test to rule out inflamation of the intestines?

in the end, if it all comes back as normal I understand how frustrating it can be but on the other hand is good to know that whatever you´re feeling won´t kill you or cause any long term damage which was my main concern during my ibs D period. The mucus formation is when the intestine is overworked and the intestine trying to cope with the ocassional flare ups, shouldn´t be anything to worry about, try to relax I know it´s difficult but some meditation/yoga might help. The way it´s been explained to me is that us ibs sufferers react to stress in a different way and become too sensitive with our bowels.


----------



## health1234 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi, fencer164,

When I had digestive trouble, I went to a dietician (RD=Registered Dietician) who really helped me. After assessing my symptoms with a questionnaire, she recommended MRT blood testing for food intolerances. I followed the LEAP program, associated with this test, with huge results. A dietician who specializes in MRT/LEAP will be able to help with this.

Reach out to me if you need someone to help you look at your health in a broad way; I am a certified health consultant. I help people to determine if their current plan is helping them reach their goal, using analysis, and go over basic nutrition principles.

In the meantime, applesauce, rice and bananas help with diarrhea.

Best,

Claire


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Foods to eat: brown rice, bananas, fish, zucchini squash, polenta, oats, (small portions at first since they are loaded with fiber and more if you can tolerate)


----------

